# عناوين الشركات في السعودية



## م.محمد الناطور (12 نوفمبر 2007)

هنا باذن الله سيتم كتابة عناوين للشركات الهندسية في المملكة العربية السعودية

وذلك حرصا منا اخواني للتسهيل على الخريجين بمعرفة العناوين لتقديم السيرة الذاتية للشركة المطلوبة ونقل الخبرات للأخرين

فاذا رأيتم بان الفكرة جيدة فسيتم تطبيق ذلك على جميع الدول العربية​
..شكرا لاهتمامكم..​
بانتظار الرد من الجميع وفقكم الله جميعا​
Go Ahead​


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الرجاء نقل هذه المشاركة لقسم الاعلانات و الوظائف

وشكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## ashry2 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

very good idea, i hope it comes soon


----------



## نجاة27 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و الله فكرة رائعة بالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد مصطفى إبرا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

هذه فكره رائعه نود ان يكون لكل زميل عنوان يخبره لنا ويا حبذا بعناوين الإيميلات


----------



## eng_eng_088 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
عنجد فكره رائعه واتمنى تطبيقها


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (24 فبراير 2008)

*تأخرت عليكم اخواني بالرد على مشاركتي*

*سنبدأ باذن الله من اليوم اخواني و أخواتي بكتابة عناوين الشركات الهندسية وذلك للأهمية ونقل الفائدة للأخرين ... وشكرا جميعا ..

وسابدأ أنا من طرفي في طرح أسماء الشركات مع هواتفها و الفاكس وصاحب العمل وانا شاكر لكل عضو سيقوم بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع المهم ...

Shehab & sons Company
صاحب العمل = عبدو محمد قاسم
هاتف = 6811163
فاكس = 6891880
العنوان = طريق مكة المكرمة , مركز اسلام ( الساقية ) , كيلو 5
ال***** = [email protected]


Electro Industries 
صاحب العمل = يسري أحمد مالك
هاتف = 6380833
فاكس = 6380834
العنوان = 21421 P.O. Box 763 Jeddah 
ال***** = [email protected]

انتظرو المزيد باذن الله اخواني .. انا أحبذ لو يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع للأهمية .. ليصبح لدينا فهرس لجميع الشركات الهندسية في العالم العربي ... وشكرا .. والله من وراء القصد ..

.. وفقكم الله لما يحبه و يرضاه .. وللأمام دائما ..*

*.. بانتظار الردود وشكرا للجميع ..*​


----------



## مدائن (25 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الخطوة


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (25 فبراير 2008)

.. شكرا لتفاعلكم اخواني الكرام .. 

.. تم نقل الموضوع في المنتدى العام لتعم الفائدة لجميع الاخوة ..

.. وفقكم الله لما يحبه و يرضاه و رزقكم و طمأن قلوبكم جميعا ..
.. للأمام دائما .. شكرا ..


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررر اخوي


----------



## وحيدة (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخي على هالمعلومات القيمة لطالبي الوظائف وأرى أن تتعدد الدول أي ألا تقتصر على السعودية فقط ، وفقك الله


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (25 فبراير 2008)

*... فاذا رأيتم بان الفكرة جيدة فسيتم تطبيق ذلك على جميع الدول العربية ...

.. وهذا ما أنا بصدده أختي الكريمة ..

.. العناوين لجميع الدول العربية بلا استثناء ولكن انا خصصت المملكة العربية السعودية وذلك لأاني أقيم في مدينة جدة .. أما عن المشاركة فهي لجميع الدول العربية وشكرا ..

.. ان لم نتشابك بأيدينا ونساعد بعضنا الاخر أذن سننتظر المساعدة من من .. وشكرا جزيلا ..


.. دعائي للجميع بالتوفيق و السداد وسعة في الرزق باذن الله ..
.. للأمام دائما ..​*


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 فبراير 2008)

جـــــــــــــــــزك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــر أخــــــــــــــــي الفاضل ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## وحيدة (27 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخ محمد ، يمكنك مخاطبتي بأخي الكريم !! حيث أني شاب


----------



## bahey (27 فبراير 2008)

*egyption*

thanks alot for all that and hope for all the country'
]


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خييرا


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (28 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا هاي فكره كتير حلوه
ومفيده وبنكون جدا شاكرينلك ادا بتم عرض العناوين


----------

